# A few FOTDs......well, more than a few! *Lots of pics*



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to share some looks with ya!

*Enjoy!* 


*First one:* Spiced Chocolate quad













*FACE: *MAC Select SPF 15 Foundation in NC44, MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC45, MAC Fast Response Eye Cream (mixed w/ concealer), MAC Blot Powder (Pressed) in Medium Dark

*EYES: *MAC Brash on inner half of lid, MAC Sweet Chestnut on outer half of lid, MAC Spiced Chocolate in crease, MAC Nanogold as brow highlight, MAC Blacktrack fluidline, 
Diorshow mascara

*CHEEKS: *MAC Gingerly blush

*LIPS: *MAC Chestnut lipliner, MAC Siss lipstick, MAC Instant Gold lustreglass



*Second one:* Shadowy Lady quad (two versions)

*First version*










*FACE: *MAC Select SPF 15 Foundation in NC44, Make up Forever HD Powder, MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC45​ 
_*EYES:* _Lid: Smudged Violet, Crease: Deep Truth, Outer V: Shadowy Lady, Lower lash line: Smudged Violet and Shadowy Lady, Upper lash line: MAC Blacktrack fluidline, *Brow* *highlight*: Light Fall, Fresh Supernova mascara​ 
*CHEEKS: *MAC Plum du Bois blush ​ 
_*LIPS: *_MAC Kirsch mattene​ 

*Second version*











*FACE: *MAC Select SPF 15 Foundation in NC44, MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC45, MAC Blot Poweder (Pressed) in Medium Dark

_*EYES: *_MAC Delft Paint Pot as a base, MAC Deep Truth on lid, MAC Shadowy Lady in crease and lowerlashline, MAC Smudged Violet above crease, MAC Light Fall as brow highlight, MAC Blacktrack fluidline, Fresh Supernova mascara

*CHEEKS:* MAC Gingerly blush

*LIPS:* MAC Chestnut lipglass, MAC Siss lipstick





*THIRD LOOK:* "Throwback" look using Mi'Lady

You must forgive me for using the wrong concealer shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_*FACE: *_MAC Prep and Prime, MAC Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation/Loose in Dark, MAC Select Cover-Up concealer in NW35, MAC Blot Pressed Powder in Medium Dark

_*EYES: *_Too Faced Shadow Insurance, MAC Select Cover-Up concealer, MAC Violet pigment on lid, Red e/s from the Mi'Lady MES duo in crease, MUFE #160 e/s in outer V, MAC Vanilla pigment as brow highlight, MAC Blacktrack Fluidline on upper lash line, MAC Graphblack Technakhol pencil, Fresh Supernova mascara

_*CHEEKS: *_MAC MSF Duo in Dark (MSF side to contour and the shimmer to highlight cheeks, nose chin and forehead with Sephora blush brush #41)

_*LIPS: *_MAC Chestnut lipliner, MAC Love Nectar lustreglass



*FOURTH LOOK: *Greens















*FACE: *MAC Prep and Prime, MAC Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation/Loose in Dark, MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC45, MAC Blot Pressed Powder in Medium Dark

_*EYES: *_Too Faced Shadow Insurance, MAC Sumptuous Olive e/s (first half of lid), Tarte Peyton Place e/s (second half of lid), MAC Humid e/s (crease), MAC Carbon e/s (outer V), Stila Oasis e/s (brow highlight), MAC Blacktrack fluidline (upper lashline), MAC Romp e/s (lower lashline), Fresh Supernova mascara, Anastasia Brow Duo Powder in Brunette, Anastasia Perfect Brow pencil in Brunette, Anastasia Clear Brow Gel

_*CHEEKS: *_MAC MSF in Warmed

_*LIPS: *_MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick, MAC Ample Pink plushglass (on top of lipstick)


*FIF' Look:* Blues













*FACE:* Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Sand, MAC Blot Pressed Powder in Medium Dark

*EYES: *Moon's Reflection on lid and 1/3 of lower lashline, Deep Truth e/s in crease and 2/3 of lower lashline, Contrast e/s in outer V and just a lil over the Deep Truth on lower lashline towards the outer corner of eye, Femme Fi e/s as brow highlight, Vellum e/s in tearduct and Smolder Eye Kohl on waterline.​ 
*CHEEKS: *Nuance Mineralize blush​ 
*EYES:* Pink Meringue lipglass​ 

*AND LASTLY:* My favorite color










_*FACE: *_MAC Prep and Prime, MAC Select SPF 15 Foundation in NC44, MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC45, MAC Blot Pressed Powder in Medium Dark

_*EYES: *_Too Faced Shadow Insurance, MAC Beautiful Iris (lid), MAC Hepcat (crease), MAC Carbon (define crease), MAC Shroom and MAC Crystal (brow highlight), Heavenly Naturals Diva (lower lashline), MAC Blacktrack Fluidline (upper lashline), Fresh Supernova mascara

_*CHEEKS: *_NARS Orgasm blush

_*LIPS: *_MAC Siss lipstick, MAC Ample Pink plushglass



I hope you enjoyed my FOTDs!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 27, 2008)

WOW! Love the first and last!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 27, 2008)

I LOVE the first and second looks.


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2008)

they are all so pretty!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 27, 2008)

Very Pretty~


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 27, 2008)

spiced chocolate quad looks yummy yummy on youu! thanks for so many ideas, and i'm glad i got to see orgasm blush on you (except now I want it lol)!


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 27, 2008)

all of the looks are great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spiced chocolate looks like it was made for you- absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## makeba (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow sis. I mean you are sooo beautiful. i love them all. I wish i could wear that lipstick you are wearing in the last look cuz its soo adorable on you i cant stand it. i think i will have to go to the MAC store this weekend and play with some colors! is this color still available? dont get me started on your hair either cuz its sooo lovely!  i am loced now but i am edging to cut them off to go back to wearing styles like yours!!! stay beautiful sis!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_WOW! Love the first and last!_

 
Thank you!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I LOVE the first and second looks._

 
Thank ya!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_they are all so pretty!_

 
Thank you so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Very Pretty~_

 
Thanks!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_spiced chocolate quad looks yummy yummy on youu! thanks for so many ideas, and i'm glad i got to see orgasm blush on you (except now I want it lol)!_

 
Thank you!!  Orgasm blush is *really* nice!  At first it didn't show up on my cheeks, but it does now.  I don't know what happened.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilmags816* 

 
_all of the looks are great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spiced chocolate looks like it was made for you- absolutely beautiful!!_

 
Thank you!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's funny because I was having a hard time with this quad the most out of the three.  It worked out this time, LOL.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_Wow sis. I mean you are sooo beautiful. i love them all. I wish i could wear that lipstick you are wearing in the last look cuz its soo adorable on you i cant stand it. i think i will have to go to the MAC store this weekend and play with some colors! is this color still available? dont get me started on your hair either cuz its sooo lovely! i am loced now but i am edging to cut them off to go back to wearing styles like yours!!! stay beautiful sis!!!_

 
Awwww, thanks sis!!!  Yes I believe Siss is still available ONLY in MAC freestanding stores though and online.  All places that sell MAC should have Ample Pink.  I hope that's the lippie you were talking about.


----------



## makeba (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah its on and popping now!!! gotta get me some SIS lipstick. that is the lippie i was talking about!! now i wonder if i should get the ample pink or the instant gold lustreglass! i cant believe i am making a list of goodies to get to cop these looks!!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow all the looks are gorgeous!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really love them all! But my favs are 'spiced choc. quad' and '*greens*'(droolworthy!)...


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 27, 2008)

The Mi'Lady look is so pretty on you!
Well, they all are


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

I love all the looks, but especially Spiced Chocolate - I love that quad!!


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 27, 2008)

I love all of them!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_Ah its on and popping now!!! gotta get me some SIS lipstick. that is the lippie i was talking about!! now i wonder if i should get the ample pink or the instant gold lustreglass! i cant believe i am making a list of goodies to get to cop these looks!!!_

 
I say get both, LOL.  But they are really nice.  Start off with Ample Pink if you are not sure.  Plushglasses have a tingle/lip-plumper thing going on so don't get that if it doesnt agree with your lips.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Wow all the looks are gorgeous!_

 
Thank you so much!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I really love them all! But my favs are 'spiced choc. quad' and '*greens*'(droolworthy!)..._

 
LOL, thank you!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_The Mi'Lady look is so pretty on you!
Well, they all are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much!  I LOVE your FOTDs as well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love all the looks, but especially Spiced Chocolate - I love that quad!!_

 
_Now_ I love the quad.  I had such a hard time with it before.  Thank you!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_I love all of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 27, 2008)

Wonderful.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

You are just so pretty!!! Love all the looks...Especially The 2nd Look - Both Versions are HOT!! Your Lips are just so sexy!!!


----------



## mizzbeba (Oct 27, 2008)

you are killin the mi'lady, blue, and green!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 27, 2008)

i looove the mi'lady one...im so stealing..lol


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 27, 2008)

UM HELLO HOTNESS!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 27, 2008)

the blue one is my favorite


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 27, 2008)

They're all very pretty. I especially like the first look


----------



## divinedime (Oct 27, 2008)

Very pretty!!!! I really like your spiced chocolate look!


----------



## mochabean (Oct 27, 2008)

All of the looks are great! My favs are the 1st and 3rd looks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You are just so pretty!!! Love all the looks...Especially The 2nd Look - Both Versions are HOT!! Your Lips are just so sexy!!!_

 
Thanks a bunch!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochajavalatte* 

 
_UM HELLO HOTNESS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why thank you, shuga! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_Wonderful._

 
Thank you!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzbeba* 

 
_you are killin the mi'lady, blue, and green!_

 
Thank ya!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_i looove the mi'lady one...im so stealing..lol_

 
Go head and steal, gurl!!!


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 27, 2008)

All GORGEOUS! Don't you just adore the spiced chocolate quad? Great for the fall <3


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_the blue one is my favorite_

 
Thank you!  I really like that one too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_They're all very pretty. I especially like the first look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divinedime* 

 
_Very pretty!!!! I really like your spiced chocolate look!_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_All of the looks are great! My favs are the 1st and 3rd looks! Thanks for sharing!_

 
You're welcome!!!!  Thank _YOU!_


_*Thank you ladies for your encouragement and support.*_


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 27, 2008)

pretty looks! you blend very nicely


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazing! I couldn't even begin to pick a favourite! Any colour at all looks great on you.... lucky!!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 27, 2008)

theyre all very nice but im loving the 3rd and 5th look on you! simply amazing.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, Spiced Chocolate quad must be your new bff, you look great in those colours.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG the third look with Mi'Lady is so gorgeousss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Yowza! I also love the 5th look with the blue shades. All of them were pretty but those two really stood out to me. More, more, more >_<!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 28, 2008)

oh wow i love love the 1st and 3rd looks!! very pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 28, 2008)

My goodness but you are gorgeous! Im loving the CoC looks


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmizlynnax* 

 
_All GORGEOUS! Don't you just adore the spiced chocolate quad? Great for the fall <3_

 
I love it!!!  It _is_ perfect for the fall.  I will revisit that look.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_pretty looks! you blend very nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_Amazing! I couldn't even begin to pick a favourite! Any colour at all looks great on you.... lucky!!!_

 
Thank you so much!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malteze_bubbleg* 

 
_theyre all very nice but im loving the 3rd and 5th look on you! simply amazing._

 
Thank ya!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_Wow, Spiced Chocolate quad must be your new bff, you look great in those colours._

 
It was my worst enemy, LOL.  But now I wuv it!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_OMG the third look with Mi'Lady is so gorgeousss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Yowza! I also love the 5th look with the blue shades. All of them were pretty but those two really stood out to me. More, more, more >_<!_

 
Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Spectrolite!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chantelle8686* 

 
_oh wow i love love the 1st and 3rd looks!! very pretty_

 
Thanks a bunch!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_My goodness but you are gorgeous! Im loving the CoC looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, thanks so much Adina!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG! All of your looks are FAB! SO pretty! So colorful! MY fave is the third look with Mi'Lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fun fun fun! Those colors all look great on you, but your just shine in purples!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 28, 2008)

You are soooo incredibly beautiful!! I love every single look you posted but my favorite of the bunch has to be the mi'lady one though...


----------



## OohJeannie (Oct 28, 2008)

Blues & Purples look so great on u!


----------



## Tatti (Oct 28, 2008)

wow i love all the looks! i love the way you match colours and the way you blend them!!!


----------



## crissy22 (Oct 28, 2008)

You rock all those colors!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 30, 2008)

Very Pretty All Of Them. Love Love The Last Two....


----------



## varga_gal (Oct 30, 2008)

you are so pretty and your hair is amazing!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 3, 2008)

All your looks are so pretty! I love them absolutely gorrrrrrrrgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 8, 2008)

i love them! esp spiced chocolate quad!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 8, 2008)

i love the spiced chocolate and mi'lady looks!!
and i just have to say, you have a really nice eye shape! lol


----------



## msjaybooboo (Nov 8, 2008)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks again for your wonderful comments!


----------



## supercelestine (Nov 8, 2008)

The spiced chocolate quad looks amazing on you.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 8, 2008)

wow all looks are beautiful


----------



## milamonster (Nov 8, 2008)

love all these looks! 
i recognize you from nappturality!


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

love all the blue looks


----------



## makeba (Nov 26, 2008)

ITs becuz of you i went on a MAC binge!!!! Oh the horror... but anyway i just had to get that lip combo you have on in the first pic.
Siss, Instant gold lustreglass and chestnut liner, oh my i cant wait!!!


----------



## chantel25 (Nov 27, 2008)

Omg, Girl All Those Looks Were Beautiful!!!! But Guess What..........we Live In The Same Area, Cortelyou Rd Train Station Lol Crazy


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 27, 2008)

simply beautiful!!!!!! i love them all especially the green


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 27, 2008)

stunning! i looove the first and fourth ones. <3


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm in love with your Mi'Lady look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are all so pretty but this one took my breath away!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 29, 2009)

These are soooo pretty.  I especially like the Spiced Chocolate on you.  Makes me wish I'd bought it.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice!  I'm digging it


----------

